# [LVM] volume disparue

## giims

bonjour, mon serveur a rebooter alor qu'il était en train de compiler iptables depuis quelques jour déja. Quand je suis rentré il affiché en boucle des messages comme quoi il scanné les volumes lvm ainsi que différent messages d'erreurs qui défile en boucle difficile a décrire puis ce que sa défile non stop

Le système qui démarre affiche none comme prompt je peut me logguer en root mais peut de commande sont disponible.

mon plan de partitionnement : 

```
/boot ==> raid1 /sda1 /sdb1 /dev/md1

/ ==> raid0 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/md3

swap ==> /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2

Partition 4 LVM et RAID0 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 /dev/md4

VG ==> /dev/vg

  LV        VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert

  distfiles vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  home      vg   -wi-ao 400.00g

  ps3         vg   -wi-ao 900g

  opt       vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  portage   vg   -wi-ao  20.00g

  tmp       vg   -wi-ao  20.00g

  usr       vg   -wi-ao 100.00g

  var       vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  vartmp    vg   -wi-ao  60.00g

```

Finalement j'ai pu faire une photo des erreurs qui était afficher:[url] http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images[/url]/412/photomis.jpg/Last edited by giims on Mon Oct 10, 2011 6:10 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## babykart

Dans un premier temps, boot sur un LiveCD type SystemRescueCD et fais ce que le système te demande : un fsck manuel de toutes tes partitions...

----------

## giims

merci pour ta réponse si rapide, je lance 

```
fsck /dev/x
```

 ou faut-il des options?

----------

## babykart

-y pour la correction automatique des erreurs...

Plus spécifiquement, regarde les outils de ton FileSystem.

PS - Je t'invite à changer le sujet en quelque chose du genre [ext4] erreur fsck au boot...   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Y a rien a ajouter, babykart a même fait le boulot du modo   :Laughing: 

fsck va indiquer toutes les erreurs à corriger. L'option "-y" peut être utile, de toute façon, tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que de corriger ces erreurs, même si ça te fait perdre des données.

Potentiellement les seuls données perdues seront dans les fichiers écrit en dernier, soit dans ton /var/tmp/portage lors de la compil d'iptables, donc pas de casse  :Wink: 

----------

## Lujeni

Tu peux meme préciser le type de ta partition:

```
fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sdX
```

----------

## babykart

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Y a rien a ajouter, babykart a même fait le boulot du modo   

 

je me suis dit que ce serait bien si c'était pas toujours les mêmes qui faisaient le sale boulot !   :Wink: 

----------

## giims

il semblerait que le problème soit plus grave que sa les partition du 2e disque dure n'apparaissent pas dans /dev mais apparaissent quand je fait un fdisk de plus il y a un array qui a un probleme semble t-il 

```
root@sysresccd /root % mdadm --detail --scan

ARRAY /dev/md/127_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=b8907415:9216668e:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md/4_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=c68ebd78:832058c7:cb201669:f728008a

mdadm: md device /dev/md125 does not appear to be active.

root@sysresccd /root % mdadm --stop /dev/md/127

mdadm: error opening /dev/md/127: No such file or directory

root@sysresccd /root % mdadm --stop /dev/md/127_0

mdadm: stopped /dev/md/127_0

root@sysresccd /root % mknode /dev/md1 b 9 1

zsh: correct 'mknode' to 'mknod' [nyae]? n

zsh: command not found: mknode

root@sysresccd /root % mknodes /dev/md1 b 9 1

zsh: command not found: mknodes

root@sysresccd /root % mknod /dev/md1 b 9 1

root@sysresccd /root % mdadm /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm: An option must be given to set the mode before a second device

       (/dev/sda1) is listed

root@sysresccd /root % mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory

mdadm: /dev/sdb1 has no superblock - assembly aborted

root@sysresccd /root % ls /dev

agpgart          fd0u800             ram11     tty10  tty49   ttyS29

autofs           fd0u820             ram12     tty11  tty5    ttyS3

block            fd0u830             ram13     tty12  tty50   ttyS30

bsg              full                ram14     tty13  tty51   ttyS31

btrfs-control    fuse                ram15     tty14  tty52   ttyS4

bus              hidraw0             ram2      tty15  tty53   ttyS5

cdrom            hidraw1             ram3      tty16  tty54   ttyS6

cdrw             hpet                ram4      tty17  tty55   ttyS7

char             initctl             ram5      tty18  tty56   ttyS8

console          input               ram6      tty19  tty57   ttyS9

core             kmsg                ram7      tty2   tty58   uinput

cpu              log                 ram8      tty20  tty59   urandom

cpu_dma_latency  loop0               ram9      tty21  tty6    usb

disk             loop1               random    tty22  tty60   usbmon0

dm-0             loop2               raw       tty23  tty61   usbmon1

dm-1             loop3               rtc       tty24  tty62   usbmon2

dm-2             loop4               rtc0      tty25  tty63   usbmon3

dm-3             loop5               scd0      tty26  tty7    usbmon4

dm-4             loop6               sda       tty27  tty8    usbmon5

dm-5             loop7               sda1      tty28  tty9    vcs

dm-6             mapper              sda2      tty29  ttyS0   vcs1

dm-7             mcelog              sda3      tty3   ttyS1   vcs12

dm-8             md                  sda4      tty30  ttyS10  vcs2

dm-9             md0                 sdb       tty31  ttyS11  vcs3

dri              md1                 sdc       tty32  ttyS12  vcs4

dvd              md125               sdc1      tty33  ttyS13  vcs5

dvdrw            md126               sdd       tty34  ttyS14  vcs6

fb0              mem                 sdd1      tty35  ttyS15  vcsa

fd               net                 sg0       tty36  ttyS16  vcsa1

fd0              network_latency     sg1       tty37  ttyS17  vcsa12

fd0u1040         network_throughput  sg2       tty38  ttyS18  vcsa2

fd0u1120         null                sg3       tty39  ttyS19  vcsa3

fd0u1440         nvram               sg4       tty4   ttyS2   vcsa4

fd0u1600         oldmem              shm       tty40  ttyS20  vcsa5

fd0u1680         parport0            snapshot  tty41  ttyS21  vcsa6

fd0u1722         port                sr0       tty42  ttyS22  vg

fd0u1743         ppp                 stderr    tty43  ttyS23  vga_arbiter

fd0u1760         ptmx                stdin     tty44  ttyS24  watchdog

fd0u1840         pts                 stdout    tty45  ttyS25  zero

fd0u1920         ram0                tty       tty46  ttyS26

fd0u360          ram1                tty0      tty47  ttyS27

fd0u720          ram10               tty1      tty48  ttyS28

root@sysresccd /root %

```

----------

## giims

il semblerait que j'ai des partition si ce n'est le disque qui on été altéré comment vérifier ?puis ce qu'il mais impossible de relancer le raid

----------

## giims

J'ai mal dit quelque chose ou il manque des information je sais pas moi pouquoi personne ne repond?

----------

## giims

toujour personne??????????????????????????????????????????????,,,

----------

## Poussin

1/ Ce n'est pas avec des « bump » comme ça que tu vas avoir de l'aide

2/ Un minimum d'effort sur l'orthographe serait souhaité! Tes phrases (si on peut appeler cela des phrases) n'ont aucun sens!

3/ Un peu de lecture pour toi: http://www.gnurou.org/writing/smartquestionsfr

----------

## giims

merci pour ta réponse je suis désolé de mettre un peu emporter sur les bumps  :Confused: 

Pour ce qui est du post je vais le refaire je l'est fait à la vas vite et c'était confus dans ma tête c'est pour cela que le post par un peu dans tous les sens je vais donc le refaire étape par étape  :Smile: 

je boot sur le livecd SystemRescue je regarde l'état de mon raid:

```

root@sysresccd /root % mdadm --detail --scan

ARRAY /dev/md/127_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=b8907415:9216668e:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md/4_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=c68ebd78:832058c7:cb201669:f728008a

mdadm: md device /dev/md125 does not appear to be active.

root@sysresccd /root % cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]

md125 : inactive sda3[0](S)

      104857536 blocks

md126 : active raid0 sda4[0] sdb[1]

      1848090624 blocks 512k chunks

md127 : active raid1 sda1[0]

      51136 blocks [2/1] [U_]

unused devices: <none>

```

Le raid ne fonctionne plus il manque sdb1 sdb3 et sdb4.

Je vérifie le contenu du répertoire /dev

```

root@sysresccd /root % ls /dev

agpgart          initctl             ram3      tty17  tty53   ttyS31

autofs           input               ram4      tty18  tty54   ttyS4

block            kmsg                ram5      tty19  tty55   ttyS5

bsg              log                 ram6      tty2   tty56   ttyS6

btrfs-control    loop0               ram7      tty20  tty57   ttyS7

bus              loop1               ram8      tty21  tty58   ttyS8

cdrom            loop2               ram9      tty22  tty59   ttyS9

cdrw             loop3               random    tty23  tty6    uinput

char             loop4               raw       tty24  tty60   urandom

console          loop5               rtc       tty25  tty61   usb

core             loop6               rtc0      tty26  tty62   usbmon0

cpu              loop7               scd0      tty27  tty63   usbmon1

cpu_dma_latency  mapper              sda       tty28  tty7    usbmon2

disk             mcelog              sda1      tty29  tty8    usbmon3

dri              md                  sda2      tty3   tty9    usbmon4

dvd              md0                 sda3      tty30  ttyS0   usbmon5

dvdrw            md125               sda4      tty31  ttyS1   vcs

fb0              md126               sdb       tty32  ttyS10  vcs1

fd               md127               sdc       tty33  ttyS11  vcs12

fd0              mem                 sdc1      tty34  ttyS12  vcs2

fd0u1040         net                 sg0       tty35  ttyS13  vcs3

fd0u1120         network_latency     sg1       tty36  ttyS14  vcs4

fd0u1440         network_throughput  sg2       tty37  ttyS15  vcs5

fd0u1600         null                sg3       tty38  ttyS16  vcs6

fd0u1680         nvram               shm       tty39  ttyS17  vcsa

fd0u1722         oldmem              snapshot  tty4   ttyS18  vcsa1

fd0u1743         parport0            sr0       tty40  ttyS19  vcsa12

fd0u1760         port                stderr    tty41  ttyS2   vcsa2

fd0u1840         ppp                 stdin     tty42  ttyS20  vcsa3

fd0u1920         ptmx                stdout    tty43  ttyS21  vcsa4

fd0u360          pts                 tty       tty44  ttyS22  vcsa5

fd0u720          ram0                tty0      tty45  ttyS23  vcsa6

fd0u800          ram1                tty1      tty46  ttyS24  vga_arbiter

fd0u820          ram10               tty10     tty47  ttyS25  watchdog

fd0u830          ram11               tty11     tty48  ttyS26  zero

full             ram12               tty12     tty49  ttyS27

fuse             ram13               tty13     tty5   ttyS28

hidraw0          ram14               tty14     tty50  ttyS29

hidraw1          ram15               tty15     tty51  ttyS3

hpet             ram2                tty16     tty52  ttyS30

```

 je voie sdb met pas sdb1 à sdb4

je vérifie si les partition sont bien présente sur sdb:

```

root@sysresccd /root % fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0003a051

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1            2048      104447       51200   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2          104448     1153023      524288   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3         1153024   210868223   104857600   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb4       210868224  1953525167   871328472   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

A partir de là je ne sait plus quoi faire pour récupéré mes données ou réparer mon système.

----------

## giims

du nouveau quand je boot je retrouve mon prompt et je n'est plus de scan de fsck. seulement la partition /dev/md4 contenant les volume logique ne se monte pas et quand je fait un fsck -y /dev/md4 j'ai "

```
fsck : from util-linux 2.19.1

fsck: fsck.LVM2_member: not found

fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.lvm2_member for /dev/md4
```

----------

## giims

Une idée pour retrouver mes volume lvm2? je ne possède pas de sauvegarde des données contenue et elles sont importante.

----------

## Ezka

J'ai lu en diagonale, mais si un de tes disque en raid 0 est HS ... tu peux t’asseoir sur tes données.

----------

## guilc

Je ne sais pas trop quoi dire non plus là. Il semble que SDB a un petit souci, raison pour laquelle le RAID ne remonte pas.

Le fait que le kernel ne peuple pas /dev avec les partitions est pour le moins inquiétant.

Juste par curiosité, tu peux checker un "smartctl -a /dev/sdb" voir s'il y a plein d'erreur. Mais 1) le disque peut être planté sans que ça se voie, 2) ça ne réglera pas le problème en quoi que ce soit...

----------

## giims

bon et bien merci et tempi pour mes donné sa m'apprendra a centraliser mes données avant de pouvoir les sauvegarder voici le retour de smartctl -a /dev/sdb

```
smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i486-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD10EALX-009BA0

Serial Number:    WD-WCATR5648860

Firmware Version: 15.01H15

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Mon Oct 17 15:03:54 2011 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (17700) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off supp                                                                                                                                                             ort.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 204) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x3037) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_                                                                                                                                                             FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   180   168   021    Pre-fail  Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    3975

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    235

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    1276

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    233

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    196

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    38

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   113   100   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    34

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -                                                                                                                                                                    0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -                                                                                                                                                                    0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -                                                                                                                                                                    0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Comment puis-je vérifier l'état de santé de mes 2 disque dure avant de lancer une nouvelle installation?

----------

## guilc

La le disque ne remonte aucune erreur. Un bon point donc. Tu peux lancer un test smart étendu avec "smartctl -t long /dev/sdX". Cela prend quelques heures, et tu lis les résultats avec "smartctl -a /dev/sdX" (dans la dernière section).

Tu peux peut-être simplement essayer de réécrire la table de partition de sdb, et voir si ensuite le kernel revoit les partition correctement et tenter de remettre sdb dans le raid...

----------

## giims

je te remercie pour tes explications.                                                    

j'ai bien les partition de créé sur sdb quand je fait un fdisk -l /dev/sdb, mais j'ai fait un e2fsck -n ou -y /dev/md4 si je me rappelle bien et depuis plus de lvm

----------

## fb99

Salut,

Ce qu'il te dit et là tu ne risque rien c'est de réécrire la table d'allocation des partitions qui s'est peut-être pour une raison encore inconnu effacée ou a été remplacer. Donc tu fais fdisk /dev/sdb, tu presse d, tu efface la dernière partition tu la recrée (n) ensuite normalement <enter> deux fois et pour finir w (write -> écrire la table de partition). Attention il faut la recrée identique avec les même bloque, mais tu ne risque pas de perdre des données puisque tu ne formate rien. Ensuite tu pries, tu rebootes et tu espères.

----------

## giims

Merci en faite c'était tout bête a faire.. je test sa tout de suite si sa ne fonctionne pas j'abandonne.

----------

## fb99

on ne sait toujours pas ce que tu avais comme raid. Que valent ces données ? Si c'est vraiment important tu peux toujours essayer un professionnel comme indiqué dans cette discussionhttp://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-2228470-disque-dur-raid-0-recuperation-des-donnees ou tester un logiciel trial payant ex :http://www.recuperation-de-fichiers.com/ pour voir s'il y a qqlch à récupérer.

Ou sinon aller poster sur d'autre forums, ou sur le forum anglais de gentoo, il y a plus de gens qui passent et donc plus d'expert potentiel.

Au prix de longs efforts une fois j'avais reconstruit à taton une table de partition avec l'aide d'outil et de recherche internet.

Une petite recherche avec récupération de données raid linux sur ton moteur de rechecher préféré te donnera déjà beaucoup d'indice ou piste de réflexion.

Voilà deux trois site intéressant, fais-y un tour avant d'abandonné.

http://www.ontrack.fr/recuperation-unix-linux/

http://www.recuperationdedonneesperdues.com/

Bon courage

----------

## giims

Merci pour la peine que tu t'est donné a me répondre.c'est un raid 0 comme indiquer au debut du post. Ce sont des données pour mon bac pro je suis etudiant en telecom et linux est

Un passe temps je n'est pas les conaissanve ni le temps pour me penvher davantage sur le probleme.

----------

